# Beschriftung/Logo auf Rennauto ändern mit PS?



## Tom Twain (25. Dezember 2004)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen, 

ich hätte da mal ne Frage, könntet Ihr mir erklären wie man auf einem Bild, meinetwegen der Motorhaube eines realistischen Autos, die Sponsoraufkleber ändert? So dass man auch die Strucktur der Motorhaube beim ersetzen nicht verletzt. Also sozusagen eine Photomontage von Werbung auf einem Auto.





Wo man einfach sein Auto mal so gestalten kann wie man möchte oder eben nur einzelne Sponsoren durch andere verändert und es aber trotzdem noch aussieht als wenn es echt wäre. Geht sowas? Wenn ja, könntet Ihr mir erklären wie man sowas am besten macht ohne dass meinetwegen die Spiegelungen oder die Sonnenlichtstrahlen verloren gehen?  Würde mich echt freuen von euch geholfen zu bekommen! Ebenfalls würde ich gerne auch die Autofarbe ändern können. Ich habe halt immer Ideen und würde die gerne mal realistisch darstellen. Also wie gesagt, ich würde mich echt freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.
Gruss und Danke, 
Tom


----------



## Nelly (25. Dezember 2004)

Hi

Ich würde einfach den Pinsel auspacken und die Beschriftung übermalen!
Pinsel einstellung: trans = 90% größe = 5 bis 10 und weich
In ca. 10 minuten haste sicher n brauchbares Ergebniss.

MfG

//edit.

Habs ma selber ausprobiert. Der Stern war mir jetzt zu fummelig. Wenn du mehr als 5 Minuten Zeit hast sieht das demändsprechend besser aus.


----------



## Tom Twain (25. Dezember 2004)

Hi Nelly,

danke für die Mühe und die schnelle Antwort. Sieht auch garnicht schlecht aus was du da gemacht hast. Wie macht man denn aber sein eigenes Logo oder Schriftzug so drauf, das es perspektifisch auch noch stimmig ist und sich nicht beissen?Also meinetwegen wenn man jetzt statt der "D2 PRIVAT"(auf der Motorhaube) jetzt meinetwegen "www.tutorials.de" oder noch das Logo dazu wollte? Also so verzehrt und mit Krümmung wieder draufsetzen dass es passt. Und vielleicht auch wenn in dem "D2" eine Spiegelung gewesen wäre, wie man die beibehält, so dass es nicht aussieht als wenn es mit gerade mit einem Malprogramm gemacht worden wäre?

Ich hoffe ich konnte einigermassen verständlich erklären was ich meine - ist nicht gerade meine Stärke 

Hoffe du oder jemand anderes kann mir da auch einen Tip oder Anleitung zu geben.

Gruss und Danke nochmals für die schnelle Hilfe, Nelly

Tom


----------



## zirag (25. Dezember 2004)

Du stellst dein Logo frei , fügst es auf einer neuen Ebene auf das Bild mit dem Auto ein... denn skalierst du das auf die ungefaire Größe und denn verzerren oder perspektivisch verzerren 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Tom Twain (25. Dezember 2004)

Hi Zirak,

Danke für deine Antwort! Kannst du genau erklären wie du beispielsweise die "10" auf dem Kotflügel durch ein Logo ersetzen würdest? Also dass es auch so verzerrt ist und sich der Rundung anpasst? Oder aber den "Warsteiner" Schriftzug - wie man den durch einen anderen ersetzen kann und dieser dann auch die Rundung bekommt?
Könntest du mir das evtl. kurz erklären? Wäre dir echt dankbar, weil ich glaube das es das ist was ich suche. Aber wie macht man denn das dann mit dem Spiegelungen - also so, dass es nicht draufgemalt aussieht sondern beispielsweise wie das Warsteiner-Logo unter der Tanköffnung (hinter der Tür) auch die Spiegelungen übernommen werden? 

Würde mich freuen von dir zu hören - Gruss und danke nochmals für deine Antwort, der Tom


----------

